# Tell us what you would like for Christmas ...?



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I will have a quiet word with Santa for you  

 A lovely BFP promise for all my FF's and a White Christmas      

Cat x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll second that Cat !


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

and i third it!!!!!! think santa will have lots of FF wishes to grant this year!!


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Can i but in cat pplleeaasseeeee can i have a gucci nappy bag. Ive been a verry good girl  

kel


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I will have the BFP and  Bugatti Veryon and a winning lottery ticket please   Good job I am not hard to please  

Oh just thought I will just have a winning lottery ticket, which means I can then buy the Bugatti and get  BFP on the bonnet


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Em .. How rude lol .. you are not butting in hunny it is here for everyone to put their wishes on..

Cat x


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

a bfp please!!!!! if i get that i'll never ask for anything again (oh and the white christmas would really top it off!!!!)


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

A day where I feel normal and like a woman would be nice please. 
A BFP
A white christmas
BFP for all my ff friends
Loki to sleep through the night and not wake me
To get a job and not have to leave due to being crap! 

erm.... kinda went off track there! 

I will go with the winning lottery ticket lol.... then i can try and buy all of the above somehow!


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Ive been a very lucky girls and santa gave me his pressie early and i can feel it kicking while i type. So all i want for christmas is you lovely ladies to get your dream. BFP all round xxxxx


----------



## abbeys1 (Apr 11, 2007)

obvoiusly id love aBFP, and also if someone can tell me how to get the ticker thing on my profile. ive been on ticker website and still have no idea what to do!
And of course a BFP for everyone else!!! HA!!!!


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi abbeys1  go to the ticker web site and when you have finished picking what you want you need to copy the BB code ) it will say BB code after all the gobble) then paste it into the bit where you have done you signature


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

....to wish all you ladies to have lots of luck for up coming tcc and tx,lots of bfps!!!!!lots of gorgous bubbas and lots of pos thought for pg ladies.

...all i want is my af to turn up to get this tx rolling


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Wishing4miracle   and hope you get AF soon so you can start with lucky treatment            
Cat x


----------

